# New Beek From Swarm to DQ



## Lappe's Bee Supply

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bbruff22

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL.


----------



## Tenbears

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## rdeeming

I am sooooo bummed my geek got the better of my post and the links to circumvent the website limit has back fired.

Well. So what. Right now as it stands after the New Year, The DQ hives are alive (Hive A and B) but C is quite :-(. I hope to revive the links is this post!

Really I am anticipating, if what started the TNT journey of bees, this spring should be an eruption swarm(s) from the DQ and another total beek confusion.....


----------



## JMHoney

Welcome. Enjoyed your story. Thanks
JMh


----------

